# Ember Tetra or Chili Rasbora?



## Wulfen (29 Jul 2018)

Hello all.
My current fish list for the upcoming aquascape is
Apistogramma cacatuoides triple red (pair)
Panda cory x 6
Green Neon Tetras x 20
Possibly some Kuhli Loach
I would eventually like to add a second shoaling species of either Ember Tetra or Chili Rasbora.
From what I have read both of these species are compatible.
Which of these two species would be the best choice and displays the better shoaling behavior?
The system will be:
Evolution Aqua The Aquascaper 900 Tank L90cm x W50cm x H45cm (186ltr)
Twinstar LED Aquarium Light 900S
Oase 600 thermo 
Aquarium CO2 Kit Pro-SE Complete System
Heavily planted jungle island
Cheers


----------



## rebel (30 Jul 2018)

I reckon Chillis may hide due to bigger species. YMMV.

Embers would be fine; at least 15 but better to have 25.


----------



## FJK_12 (30 Jul 2018)

In my experience chillis do not hide are very curious, however ember tetras will shoal much better.


----------



## zozo (30 Jul 2018)

hArd to say actualy, because several factors in the setup can show behavior differently. Think of flow, plant choice, light intensity, hardscape type and setup, other tank mates etc.

I've had several Boraras sp. and currently a school of about 15 B. maculatus and also have Embers, not in the same tank. But the difference in behaivor i notice is, the ember is more all over the place and holding up mainly mid region of the aqaurium. And the Boraras are holding up more upper surface region.. How the tank is setup with plants might play a major role in their prefered region. I have quite some surface vegitation giving them shelter.

Also have the B. maculatus combined with a school of about same number of Microdevario Kubotai - rasbora and these are much more like the Embers not only in behavior but also in size comparance. Also prefer to hold up in mid/surface region.

Occasionaly is see the boraras and rasbora school together than the young and small rasbora mingle with the same sized smaller boraras.. But thats never for long before the group splits up again to its prefered tank region. It might be because they are close related sp. that younger induviduals having the same size mingle and show off among eachother.

Anyway the Embers i've seen school all over the place from substrate level to surface level. But seeing them longer periodes at the surface is rare. Embers are also very flow sensitive and it can force them to stay in a specific corner if the flow aint addapted..  The Boraras are mainly surface region and occasionaly a few strays foraging a bit deeper for short periode. SO they are actualy quite opposite in my setups..


----------



## mort (30 Jul 2018)

For me the chili rasbora are more interesting but I think they do better in species setup where they will be bolder. The embers will compete better with the neons imo come feeding time and show more natural behaviour rather than possible intimidation, like the Chili's.


----------



## zozo (30 Jul 2018)

mort said:


> For me the chili rasbora are more interesting but I think they do better in species setup where they will be bolder. The embers will compete better with the neons imo come feeding time and show more natural behaviour rather than possible intimidation, like the Chili's.



I think so too.. Also kinda always follow a theme philosophy to only combine schooling or schoaling  fish sp. that are related and likely to encounter eachother in nature as well. With plants i do this less, but with fish its a common practice that always served we well and in the back of my mind it looks beter too. It often works out very positive on behaviour because they evolved with a simular survival strategy sharing the same habitat and food sources i guess. And also show simular mating behaviour, that probably works positively stimulating.. As i experience with the Embers i started with together with a bunch of cories and oto's. The Embers were the only mid dwelling sp. and relatively shy and timid at first and hiding in the vegitation. Till i introduced a small school of Black neons, that are a tad bigger and much bolder. It didn't take long and the embers became more daring and outgoing, competing with the Black neons who's first at the food. They had to, because the black neons are more agresive in food competition. They are related, school together and copy behaviour seemingly.

But as said, its a philosophy, i actualy have very little experience with cross continent mixing. Last time i did this i was very young decades ago..


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Jul 2018)

It partly depends on your source of _Apistogramma cacatuoides_. Some strains are very stunted and don't grow much bigger than an inch sl. Some can reach 2 or even three inches and would easily eat chilli rasboras.


----------



## Wulfen (30 Jul 2018)

Many thanks all.
Its really interesting hearing everyone's experience with these fish. It does sound like the Ember Tetras would be my best choice.


----------



## Wulfen (30 Jul 2018)

sparkyweasel said:


> It partly depends on your source of _Apistogramma cacatuoides_. Some strains are very stunted and don't grow much bigger than an inch sl. Some can reach 2 or even three inches and would easily eat chilli rasboras.


Many thanks, Sparky. I did not realize that Ac was so variable in size. Certainly something I need to think about now.


----------

